# "Is Your Body Baby Friendly?" Dr Alan Beers



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies,

Has anyone read this book? and is it HONESTLY worth reading? I have almost every fertility book in my bed room, and I just stumbled across this book online.... Very tempted to buy it with the little money i have..

Does it go into depth about implantation failure? or is it more about miscarriages :shrug:: I have NEVER been pregnant in my life and im starting to question is there something wrong in me :cry:

Would love to hear your reviews if you have read it :coffee:


----------



## Nayla82

No one read this book? :shrug:


----------



## BearsMummy

I have heard of it, but I haven't read it myself. 

I was thinking about buying this also....

I haven't read any fertility books yet, but supposed with my IVF journey looming, this book would probably be a good start.

Can you tell me what books you have read and which you found helpful?


----------



## Nayla82

Well before I knew we needed IVF i spent money on many books... 'taking charge of your fertility' is a very good book and if things were straight forward in my situation I would have been pregnant by now, that book was great! 

A good book thats very simple and staight forward to read (i finished it in 2 days :coffee:) is The complete guide to IVF Katie Brian. She has been through IVF and really takes you step by step through the stages. When i actually did do my first IVF i was not that afraid as the book prepared me.. Very basic and straight to the point! :thumbup:

Zitas west guide to fertility is more indepth and more about explaining things fully and little serious.. IVF and beyond for dummies was also interesting with, and cant seem to remember on tip of my head, another one was called the infertility cure not sure on the Author :shrug:.. many are very similar and repeat the same things.

After a few failed IVFS i need to start reading other books, like why does it fail? is my body baby friendly etc etc??


----------



## babydrms

I am reading it, also have an appointment with Dr. Kwak Kim, his former partner. I have 3 failed IVF's though and needing more answers. It is a pretty scientific book, I am a nurse and foind it a bit dry but very informative and it is also considered contraversal...if your interested I got it for $16 on amazon.


----------



## Nayla82

Im wishing you all the best with your appointment, yes I have heard about his partner, Its really terribly isnt it when no one knows why things are not working out :nope:

I can see on your sig you have another try coming up... I pray very hard darling this is it for you... :hugs: I did see the book on Amazon and another book about not giving up with IVF full of success stories... I might just get them both now :dohh:


----------



## Gingersnaps

I read it about two years ago maybe. Would not recommend it unless you are going through treatment with him. He seems to have a system that is a one size fits all plan. 
What I likes is that he offers comprehensive bloodwork. But he does not look at accompanying factors. 
I have seen several people on another board get phone consults with him. They are sent for bloodwork to his approved labs...it all seems a bit of a money maker in a way. Why must you use specific labs, I can only guess because he gets a kick back. 
He has a procedure, something immoglobin, if I remember correctly. I think it is his signature procedure. 
He tends to focus on NK cells. But I have seen other studies that show NK cell count varies and is stress related.
I am not sure he is good for everyone.
And the book, as said, get it if you are going to see him and want a review of his practice written by himself.
I am not saying he has not helped some people but am not sure his cookie cutter approach is good for all.
And one last thing, all the girls who got phone consults - all the same diagnosis.


----------



## _Nell

I wouldn't recommend it, I do have and could have sent you my copy but i'm away from home now until July - if you're not in a hurry though?

It's dry and frankly might scare the pants of you, I read it and came to the conclusion that 'no' my body was not baby friendly.

It's pretty much a book about immunes tests and treatments, there isn't a huge amount on implantation failure tbh (miscarriages and implantation failure amount to the same test and treatment according to Dr Beer in any case)

I would say if you're under the care of an IVF immunes specialist, eg Dr Gorgy, Dr Ndwuke or Penny over in Greece then you don't *need* this book and would be better relaxing in their care IYSWIM :)
(Not that they're the only specialist of course, I didn't see any of them!)


----------



## babydrms

Uh, just an FYI, Dr. Beer is dead. Secondly, you have to go to specific lab because not all labs have certain tests, especially when it is an infrequently ordered one. It's not about making money, but they do tend to want a lot of patients to have IVIg, or immunoglobulins which is expensive. I don't think this route is for people with the average fertility issues. These treatments are contraversal and used when nothing else works, at that point - why not?

Thanks Nayla, we are hoping for the best.


----------



## Gingersnaps

babydrms said:


> Uh, just an FYI, Dr. Beer is dead. Secondly, you have to go to specific lab because not all labs have certain tests, especially when it is an infrequently ordered one. It's not about making money, but they do tend to want a lot of patients to have IVIg, or immunoglobulins which is expensive. I don't think this route is for people with the average fertility issues. These treatments are contraversal and used when nothing else works, at that point - why not?
> 
> Thanks Nayla, we are hoping for the best.

Dead or not his clinic must still be running, as I know people who have gotten phone consults and some have made appointments there. I am sure there is an arrangement if only specific labs are used. Even if the tests are uncommon the 'approved lab' list is quite small. 
People tend to go to his clinic, if they have repeat miscarriages or cannot conceive. Not sure what you mean by average infertility? The immoglobin is contoversial, as it is supposed to counteract NK cells, which tend to vary based on stress and are not consistent. There is a debate about whether NK cells are an causual factor in infertility. Immoglobin may just be snake oil for all we know. But then again, the mind is a powerful factor and the placebo effect is well known. Having repeat miscarriages, it can help to have the belief that something is going to be a buffer. Anyway, as I said the book is basically a run down of his practice and procedures.


----------



## tansey

Nayla82 - I have the book and it is heavy going. But some parts are worth it if you have specific areas you want to look at regarding your fertility. Do you have specific fertility issues or are you unexplained? I would not go for a 4th IVF without doing some tests if I was you as you could be wasting your money. Have you had any tests?

Have a little look at my blog and see what I have been through (although probably different to your diagnosis some of it could help). Also have a look at https://www.fertilitypoints.com/fertility-worries-1/male-infertility/ if it a sperm problem (this site is also good for other info)


----------



## Nayla82

god bless you darling thank you for the msg, how are you hope your doing well xx

Well i did order it last week, its taking longer than usual so i do look forward for a read x

Were doing IVF because my husbands count are so low, even the doctor said its IMPOSSIBLE for a natural pregnancy with the numbers we have. Now after 3 failed IVFS i am thinking maybe i have problems?? I did a NK Biopsy a few days back waiting for the results, i have had the NK blood tests they came back fine, Doctor wants to see my Uterus to see is it attacking my embryos?? after this test were at a loss really what more tests we can have?? as we really have spent £1000s and £1000s on all sorts of tests.. thats why i think this book is a must read for me..?

Im just going to your blog now xx your in my prayers Tansey xx


----------



## Springflower

I have the book. It isn't an easy read but I found it really useful and made me much more informed. As someone who had 4 failed attempts and suspected immune problems it was invaluable.

Ps as someone said dr beer has died but his clinic is still running.

xxx


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you xx I heard he was a great doctor and helped many x


----------

